# Do u believe in God's sipping milk??



## freakanomics (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey ppl, i just felt that somethings have gone out of control !! God's idols sipping milk???Why do people not look at all these things at a scientific angle? Hey, hey, before u get any ideas of me being anti-religious, let me tell u that i totally believe in god, but not in such things.... What do u think ??
__________
Administrator, please delete this thread...


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 23, 2006)

Why are you so afraid of being called non-religious?


----------



## chesss (Aug 23, 2006)

Well since most most(all?) ppl don't even look for a logical explanation and jump to conclusions, it can only mean that they 'want' to have such things that cannot be explained. 
Why that happens .. guess: maybe ppl like to know that something up there is looking over them..?


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 23, 2006)

haha..... the milk sipping idols are not totally Isolated to India though....Like statues of the Virgin Mary crying tears of blood.

Actually this is an example of mob mentality


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 23, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34762
Continue here


----------

